# Löffler Colibri Regenhose Radhose kurz NEU



## Teguerite (11. Juli 2004)

Löffler Colibri Regen Radhose L 503 9 Herren kurz

Siehe bei Ebay:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5108517401&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1
Angebot endet: 16.07.04 17:47:21 

Die Ware ist orginalverpackt, es befinden sich noch alle Etiketten an der Hose.
Der Neupreis beträgt: 79,95 EUR
Sie wurde nicht getragen!

Grösse: 46 / XS Men, fällt in etwa wie S aus Bund sehr dehnbar und mit Zug zu verschliessen
Gesaessverstaerkung, Regulierbare Bein- Weite

Ein nasses Hinterteil bei Trials oder Sommerregen gehören so zur Vergangenheit,
gleichteitig das Schwitzen bei einer langen Hose im Sommer,
durch die hervorragende Atmungsaktivität kann sie auch bei trockenem Wetter getragen werden.

Zu diesem Produkt auf der Loeffler Homepage:
Die Schicht für DARÜBER hat die Aufgabe, vor Kälte, Nässe und Wind zu schützen.
Diesen Schutz bieten viele Materialien. Geht es darum,
neben dem Schutz vor widrigem Wetter zugleich Atmungsaktivität zu gewährleisten,
so eignen sich nur wenige Materialien.
Je nach Einsatzgebiet bieten sich hier unterschiedliche Materialien an.
Gore-Tex-Colibri bietet absoluten Nässe- und Windschutz.
Windstopper-Bekleidung sorgt für absoluten Windschutz.
Beide Materialien sind sehr atmungsaktiv
und lassen den Schweiß nach außen verdampfen.


----------

